# Newborn goat twitching?



## Arpyhh (May 15, 2014)

I've gotten a newborn Nubian, born last night. Has had 24 hrs of mothers milk, but was rejected by the mother, so I took her home.
Bottle feeding going fine, diaper changes regular, but I notice she is twitching off and on.
This is my first newborn, and I'm new to goats. Is this normal??


----------



## SheepGirl (May 15, 2014)

Twitching is not normal. What do you mean by twitching? Like moving skin to get a pest off? Or like muscle tremors?


----------



## Arpyhh (May 15, 2014)

It's kind of a jerky head movement, I tried to upload a video of it, but it's not letting me..
:-/


----------



## alsea1 (May 15, 2014)

I don't know but I'm thinking maybe something metabolic.


----------

